# חיפוש מקום חתונה - קיץ 2013 - יומן מסע



## נועלה180 (28/5/13)

חיפוש מקום חתונה - קיץ 2013 - יומן מסע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סגרנו לאחרונה מקום לחתונה, וכמי שנעזרה מאד בפורום בליקוט מידע אודות גנים, אולמות וכדומה הבטחתי לעצמי שאכתוב כאן קצת על המקומות שראינו, בתקווה לסייע למחפשים בתקופה הלא קלה הזו של בחירת מקום לחתונה...

כשהתחלנו לחפש ידענו שיהיו לנו כ-260-270 מוזמנים וידענו שאנחנו רוצים לקיים את החתונה בחוץ (או לפחות את קבלת הפנים והחופה), בסביבות ספטמבר-אוקטובר. בנוסף, היינו די מקובעים מבחינת המרחק מהמרכז - על מנת להקל עלינו ועל בני משפחותינו וחברינו המתגוררים רובם בת"א. אני מההתחלה מאד התעקשתי על יום חמישי (בצדק או שלא בצדק)... בן-זוגי קצת התנגד לחתונה ביום חמישי (ועדיין, על אף שסגרנו חתונה ביום חמישי, הוא דואג לספר לי על כל חתונת אמצע שבוע שנמשכה עד מאוחר שהוא שומע עליה...)

התחלנו בקיו. חברה טובה התחתנה שם ביום חמישי בחורף במחיר לא רע בכלל. מי שהיה שם באירוע ומכיר יודע שמדובר במקום יפה ומטופח. בקיץ (עד אמצע ספטמבר או עד אמצע אוקטובר, אני לא זוכרת בדיוק) המקום פתוח כך שהאירוע כולו מתנהל בחוץ, כשבחורף מוקם מבנה כך שכל האירוע, כולל החופה וקבלת הפנים מתקיימים בפנים. עוד יתרון של המקום הוא הקרבה למרכז. הכל טוב ויפה עד שהגענו למחיר.... ליום חמישי בקיץ, לחתונה של כ-250 איש (אז עוד לא ידענו שצריך להתחייב להרבה פחות אם יש 260-270 מוזמנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...) - כ-550 ש"ח למנה!!! (כולל תאורה, הגברה, מלצרים, מע"מ וכו') חשוב לציין שהמחירים לאמצע השבוע היו יותר שפויים (משהו כמו 370 ש"ח). אציין כי אשת המכירות הייתה מאד נחמדה והבנו ממנה ש"יש על מה לדבר", אבל במחיר המנה האמור, מדובר בפערים שאינם ניתנים לגישור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

משם המשכנו לטירה בגעש. האמת שהמקום זכור לי בעיקר מבר מצוות של חברי לכיתה (אי שם בשנות ה-90), אבל היינו בסביבה אז חשבנו לבדוק. כשהגענו אף אחד לא ידע על הפגישה שקבענו, אבל היה איש מכירות פנוי כך שהכל הסתדר. ראינו את הגן המערבי, אבל היה קשה מאד להתרשם ממנו מכיוון שהמקום לא היה מוכן לאירוע - הגענו כמה ימים לפני האירוע הראשון של העונה. נראה בסדר סך הכל, אבל באמת שהיה קשה לדמיין. הגן מורכב מאזור קבלת פנים, אשר בינו לבין אזור החופה-רחבה-שולחנות מפרידה גדר עם שער שנפתח לפני החופה, כאשר האירוע כולו נערך בחוץ. מה שפחות אהבנו בגן המערבי היה שלמעשה לא רואים ממנו את "הטירה", שזה קצת מוזר כשמזמינים למקום שנקרא כך... הצד החזק של המקום היה ללא ספק המחיר. 280 ש"ח למנה - כולל הכל - גם מע"מ, דיג'יי וצלם (!!!) ולהזכירכם - מדובר בחתונה של 250 אורחים ביום חמישי בקיץ!

המקום הבא שראינו היה הגן השקוף בשפיים. הייתי שם בחתונה לפני כמה שנים והמקום היה זכור לי לטובה, ואכן, המקום הזה לחלוטין עלה לגמר מבחינתנו. גם קרוב למרכז, גם יפה, גם תפריט מרשים ומגוון ואפילו תאורה מגניבה ברחבה. היינו שם יותר מפעם אחת ובכל פעם איש המכירות של המקום היה נעים ומסביר פנים. קבלת הפנים והחופה בגן השקוף נערכות בחוץ, באזור ירוק ומטופח, כאשר האוכל והריקודים הם בתוך אולם שקירותיו שקופים. בן זוגי פחות אהב את האולם, בעיני הוא דווקא מצא חן, במיוחד המסכים המיוחדים ברחבה שיכולים להוסיף לאווירה המסיבתית. המחיר היה יחסית סביר (כמובן שבעת חיפושים אחר מקום לחתונה הפרסקטיבה לגבי סבירות מחירים משתנה באופן דרסטי) - 375 ש"ח למנה (כאן כבר הגענו לשלב שהבנו שאנחנו צריכים להתחייב ל-220 אורחים), שוב - יום חמישי בקיץ (אוקטובר), כולל הכל, חוץ מדיג'יי וצלם (יש חבילה של דיג'יי וצלם ב-12K שזה לא רע). אני חושבת שאם היינו ממשיכים איתם וקצת עושים שרירים המחיר הזה גם היה יורד.

בטיול הבא שערכנו הגענו ל"שדות". אין מה לומר, המקום באמת יפה - כל עוד עורכים את החתונה בחוץ. יש להם גם אולם לחורף או לימים גשומים שלדעתי לא ממש יפה ולא שווה את הנסיעה עד לשם. בשדות, אם מדובר בחתונה קטנה יחסית כמו שלנו, כל עוד לא עורכים חתונה ביום חמישי, יש דיל של מקום + קייטרינג - יוצא משהו כמו 370 למנה. אם רוצים ביום חמישי יש לשלם בנפרד למקום ולקייטרינג, מה שמייקר מאד את העסק - בשילוב עם הקייטרינג "הזול" ביותר יוצא כ-450 למנה, וזה רק אם אותו קייטרינג פנוי בתאריך המבוקש. מאד רצינו וניסינו להתאים את עצמנו למקום אבל התאריכים פשוט לא הסתדרו. גם העובדה שלא באמת התקשרו אלינו אחרי שסיירנו במקום, ולאחר שהתקשרנו לבירורים נוספים לאחר הביקור, לא סייעה. זה לא שלא היו נחמדים, ואני גם לא באמת אוהבת כשמציקים - אבל זה הרגיש כאילו הם לא באמת זוכרים שהיינו שם ולא באמת מעניין אותם אם נסגור אצלם או לא. 

לאחר שדות המשכנו ל"תפוז". בשיטוטיי באינטרנט "תפוז" בהחלט זכה למקום של כבוד ולאחד מהמקומות עם הסיכויים הטובים ביותר מבחינתנו, והמקום אכן יפה ומרשים - גן ירוק ומטופח, מוקף בפרדס, בדיוק מה שרצינו בחתונה שלנו... אבל - וזה "אבל" רציני - עוד לפני שהגענו לשם ידענו שאין סיכוי שנתחתן שם. כדי להגיע לשם נדרשת נסיעה של כ-10-15 דקות בדרך עפר מזעזעת (תרתי משמע). אנחנו מעדיפים לא לאתגר את האורחים שלנו בכאלה חוויות ולכן ויתרנו. אציין כי קראתי כבר באחת הביקורות על המקום שהדרך לשם לא קלה, אבל באמת לא תיארתי לעצמי שזה עד כדי כך גרוע. המחיר הלא זול שהוצע לנו היה 390 למנה, לא כולל תאורה, הגברה, מלצרים, ברמנים ומנהל אירוע (שוב יום חמישי בקיץ). 

התחנה הבאה הייתה "ד'פלוס הום" ("סטואה" לשעבר). במקום ניתן לערוך קבלת פנים וחופה בחוץ, כאשר המשך האירוע מתנהל באולם. בעוד שהאולם היה מאד מרשים, החצר של קבלת הפנים הייתה קצת מאכזבת - היה לי קשה להתעלם מעמודי החשמל ש"קישטו" אותה. האולם כאמור, מאד מרשים ותיאטרלי, עם תאורה וסאונד איכותיים ומיוחדים. מאד מושקע, ללא ספק. אנחנו פחות התחברנו כי העדפנו אולם פחות "סגור" - עם קירות זכוכית או מרפסת חיצונית. המקום לא זול - בחישוב הכולל תאורה, הגברה, שכר מלצרים וכו' יצא כ-490 למנה.

המקום הכי רחוק אליו הגענו היה טיירה סאנה - בחבצלת השרון (למעשה זה ליד מלון בלו ביי בנתניה), ממש על הים. קצת התאכזבתי מהמקום לאחר שראיתי את התמונות באתר שלהם. כנראה מתאים יותר לאירוע יום רגוע, כשאפשר לראות את הים, מאשר לחתונה בערב. רחבת הריקודים שם די מוזרה עם תקרה נמוכה. המחיר, however, היה לא רע - 320 למנה לא כולל מע"מ. הקייטרינג במקום אמור להיות טוב (חואן). 

לאחר שהתרחקנו למחוזות "רחוקים" החלטנו לחזור הביתה ולבדוק מקומות בת"א. התחלנו עם בית אנדרומדה ביפו העתיקה. המקום מהמם ביופיו ומיוחד. הסיבה היחידה שבשלה ויתרנו עליו הייתה שכמות המוזמנים שלנו הייתה מאלצת אותנו לחלק את מקומות הישיבה בין שתי קומות, רעיון שלא ממש התחברנו אליו. אני לא זוכרת בבדיוק את המחיר אבל הוא היה די ממוצע ביחס למקומות האחרים לעיל.

לוילה במזל טלה הגענו בעיקר בעקבות הקייטרינג, ששמו הולך לפניו. המקום עצמו מאד נחמד וקלאסי. קבלת הפנים והחופה נערכות בחוץ והיתר באולם בעל קירות הזכוכית. היינו מאד קרובים לסגור שם (...עד שראינו את המקום בו החלטנו להתחתן...). המחיר היה סביר מאד ביחס למה שציפינו מהמקום - 330 ש"ח למנה לא כולל תאורה, הגברה וחניה. גם מנהל המקום היה נחמד מאד וסבלני.

מקום נוסף שראינו היה גדות. קשה היה להתרשם כי המקום היה בשיפוצים. אהבתי את המיקום של החופה על הדשא, צופה לירקון (אפילו שבין החופה לנחל עובר מסלול ג'וגינג), פחות אהבנו את הקרבה למתקני הכושר ומגרשי הספורטק. ההצעה שקיבלנו יצאה בערך 400 ש"ח לאדם כולל הכל (מלבד דיג'יי וצלם).

ובסופו של דבר... סגרנו בארקה. מהרגע שנכנסנו למקום הרגשנו שמדובר במקום שונה מיתר המקומות - מאד מוקפד ומושקע, עם אווירה מיוחדת. את קבלת הפנים והחופה אפשר לעשות בחוץ, על הדק, ממנו עולות מדרגות לדק עליון עם בר נוסף ואווירה שונה. האולם עצמו נראה מאד מתוקתק, אווירה של מועדון ברחבה ואווירה רגועה יותר בשולחנות, תאורה חכמה וכו'. גם העיצוב הכלול בחבילה מאד עשיר ביחס למקומות האחרים שראינו. האמת שלאחר שסיירנו במקום הייתי בטוחה שהמחיר יהיה יקר מדי, אבל הופתענו לטובה - אמנם לא מדובר במקום זול, אבל עם זאת פחות יקר מחלק מהמקומות האחרים שתוארו לעיל (מידע נוסף בפרטי). יש עוד זמן עד לחתונה, אני מקווה שהרושם שיש לי מהמקום ישאר כפי שהוא ושלא יהיו הפתעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מקווה שהצלחתי לסייע קצת! בהצלחה לכל המחפשים (ומזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## butwhy (28/5/13)

וואו, כל הכבוד על ההשקעה! 
אין ספק שזה מאוד יעזור להרבה כלות וחתנים לעתיד


----------



## נטלי ולדמן (28/5/13)

אני ממליצה לך 
לפרסם את כל מה שכתבת בעוד מקומות, אני בטוח שזה יעזור למלא בנות שמתחתנות בקרוב!


----------



## ronitvas (28/5/13)

כל הכבוד!!! עלה להודעות נבחרות


----------



## נועלה180 (29/5/13)

איזה כיף!!!


----------



## רויתי6 (29/5/13)

מצחיק, זה כמעט אותו המסע שאני ובעלי עשינו 
בקיו, בתפוז ובשדות (שמאוד מאוד אהבתי אבל בזמנו לא היה להם רשיון עסק וזה מאוד חשוב לנו - מה שיכול להשתבש לנו משתבש .לא לקחו סיכונים מיותרים  ובסוף סגרנו ב"נחלה" במושב בית עובד. מהשניה שנכנסתי לחניה שלהם (שהיא מטופחת בפני עצמה) הרגשתי שפה אני רוה להתחתן. אם זה הליך הסגירה, האכפתיות התשומת לב לדברים הקטנים והנתינה הענקית של כל מי שעובד שם. וזה עוד לפני האירוע עצמו


----------



## נועלה180 (29/5/13)

לשדות עדיין אין רישיון עסק... 
לנו נאמר שיש להם אישור לפעול עד סוף השנה. 

שמעתי שזה מקום מהמם...אנחנו סגרנו לפני שהספקנו להדרים מת"א


----------



## רויתי6 (30/5/13)

כן הם צודקים יש להם צו משופט 
משו הזוי שם, רצו להרוס את המקום והתנהל משפט - קראתי את הפרוטוקולים מהדיונים. אחת הסיבות שלא הסכמנו כי הם ייפו את האמת. הם אמרו שאין רישיון עסק אבל יש רישון מכבי אש ומשטרה. וזה לא נכון  גם הם משכו אותנו כשבקשנו אישור פורמלי....


----------



## Tara Yashar (30/5/13)

מזל טוב! חברה מאוד טובה 
שלי סגרה שם ומתחתנת ב"ה באוקטובר.
היא מאוד מרוצה מההתנהלות מולם עד כה ושמעתי רק דברים טובים.


----------



## נועלה180 (30/5/13)

תודה רבה  
גם אנחנו באוקטובר!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (30/5/13)

תותחית!!! 
אמאאא איזה מחירים מטורפים באוקטובר
ואני חשבתי שביוני זה מוגזם!!!!
איל מכסים חתונה כזאת? מטורף!

שיהיה במזל


----------

